# WSP sale - what are you getting?



## dixiedragon

WSP has a year-end clearence coming up - what are you getting? I've never ordered FOs from them before. I am thinking of getting Vanilla Noel, though my B&BW doesn't seem to have that so I'm going by reviews and not personal experience!


----------



## lsg

I will probably order way too much, as usual. I will have to wait and see how good the prices are. Now is the time to stock up because the minimum order amount for free shipping is going up from $30 to $40.


----------



## TVivian

I have a big  order sitting in the cart right now. Im debating on whether or not to buy before the 30th because I just have a feeling that when I go to update my cart on that day... Half of my stuff will be out of stock already haha. They seem to be notorious for that! What to do, what to do.. I'm mostly ordering jars, pigments,butters, and valentines day appropriate scents.


----------



## TVivian

Perfect example: vanilla bean Noel is currently out of stock! .. So maybe I will order today.. Hmm


----------



## OliveOil2

I love their:
 Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Fresh Ginger Lime
Nag Champa
South Pacific Seas
I'm not even going to look at the site, since I am trying to get an order ready for Soapsupplies.Net. I have had good experience with their fragrance oils, when they discontinued some EO & FO blends they had a great sale, and I wish that I could buy some of the blends again.


----------



## OliveOil2

I totally forgot these two, which I love:
Beach (Bobbie Brown)
Pink Grapefruit


----------



## kazmi

I haven't had luck with their Beach (Bobbie Brown) but love their South Pacific Seas.  And their Coconut Lime Verbena (loses the coconut but still smells great and lasts).  I have a bunch of stuff already sitting in my wish list ready to hit 'buy' but I'm thinking most of what I want is not going to be available.  Especially since there are so many items not in stock now with a check back date of 12/30 or later.


----------



## roseb

I'm out of so many things!  I especially have my eye on the brownie silicone mold, some pigments and butters. I didn't think about getting my cart ready and just hitting order!  I'm going to do that right now!


----------



## jcatblum

I made Beach scented a yr ago. Everyone says it smells like sunblock. No family or friends like it enough to take home a free bar.

 My wish list to date is
Sodium Lactate 
Colors & glitter 
Foaming bath whip
Pet shampoo
Fragrances I desire or need to restock
Witches Brew
White Tea & ginger
Maple Bacon (love the one from Aztec)
Almond & Honey
Coconut Lime Verbena
Dirt
Ginger Lime
Pink Sugar
Jasmine
Oatmeal Milk Honey
Ocean Rain


----------



## lizflowers42

I second LSG-shipping order minum is going up...so I am going to get a jug of Castor Oil, 5lbs of coconut oil, beeswax, goatsmilk powder and some packaging.


----------



## lsg

I added my supplies to my wish list, so on Monday I will just go to my list and click on add to basket.


----------



## jcatblum

lizflowers42 said:


> I second LSG-shipping order minum is going up...so I am going to get a jug of Castor Oil, 5lbs of coconut oil, beeswax, goatsmilk powder and some packaging.




Isn't goat milk powder cheaper at the grocery store? Don't remember what i pay, but checked prices & I have never bought it from anywhere else, local was cheaper.


----------



## lpstephy85

I have too many FOs so those won't be on my list but plan on stocking up on oils, lotion stick tubes, colors, and packaging. Hopefully if I order early enough in the morning I can pick up later that day and get my pick up discount.


----------



## MyHappyHour

I feel like their Fragrances are to overpriced for me to justify purchasing from them. Plus i think I have enough  I'll be restocking ingredients as well! Maybe Ill add more colorants to my collection as well.


----------



## jcatblum

Everyone keep the ideas coming, what oils & other staples are most ordering? Just wondering what items I may be missing that WSP beats the competitors on. 



MyHappyHour said:


> I feel like their Fragrances are to overpriced for me to justify.





Some of the FO are pricey, but if I have to use twice as much of a FO from another supplier I don't feel I saved much. Not all scents are this way, but a few are. I purchase 15-25% of my FO from WSP. Plus I prefer FO in glass bottles over plastic. 
I think their flavors are WAY to pricey for me to even try them. I have tried a few flavor suppliers & for strength & price the sage is my favorite.


----------



## lsg

I love most of their fragrances like bamboo and fresh bamboo, they are good quality also.


----------



## paillo

Eeeek, I guess I won't be getting anything. I'm a Scrooge, and comparison shop for everything. Even with free shipping I can do better with my other suppliers, though a lot of items look really, really tempting. I guess for me it would be the allure of one-stop-shopping, which WSP is great at... But I'm still not biting...


----------



## TVivian

I like their fragrances too. Starting to like them more than Brambleberry. The scents are stronger and it doesn't take 3 weeks to get my supplies haha.


----------



## Dreamsoap

Hi all I am new to this forum and so far I am excited about the enthusiasm here! So being new to soaring I have to ask  who is WSP? I am really just starting so getting resources is huge right now. So I am excited about getting ready to start soaping so I think this site is going to get me even more excited! Any input for a new shaper and how to get started would be appreciated. Oh I have so much to read here I best get started! Thanks all!


----------



## mkstylessoap

I have my basket filled and ready to check out on the 30th!  Lots of FO's, base oils, butters, lotion supplies, jars, ect...


----------



## new12soap

Dreamsoap said:


> So being new to soaring I have to ask who is WSP?


 
Wholesale Supplies Plus

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Default.aspx

They are having a sale on Monday, Dec 30. I agree that some of their items (particularly FO's) are high, but others are very reasonable and competitively priced, and the quality is excellent. I would rather pay another $1-2 for a fragrance I can use a little less of and that I know will last in my bars. JM2C


----------



## judymoody

Dreamsoap said:


> Hi all I am new to this forum and so far I am excited about the enthusiasm here! So being new to soaring I have to ask  who is WSP? I am really just starting so getting resources is huge right now. So I am excited about getting ready to start soaping so I think this site is going to get me even more excited! Any input for a new shaper and how to get started would be appreciated. Oh I have so much to read here I best get started! Thanks all!



Wholesale Suppliies Plus.  Free shipping over $30 (soon to be raised to $40).  Pretty much one stop shopping for soap making & B&B.  Not a bad place if you want to get everything in one go.  I buy from them selectively - mostly containers and sometimes soaping oils.


----------



## TVivian

I decided to place my order to WSP today instead of waiting.. And I'm in the car on a long drive and decided to type my exact (as exact as possible) order into brambleberry to see how comparable the two companies are. My order was for:
Shea butter
Cocoa butter
Castor oil
RBO
CO
Lip balm tubes and caps
Round bottles and tops
6, 4oz bottles of FO
2,2oz jars of pigment
2, neon sample packs of oxides.

After totaling both at both companies, and adding BB's shipping the price difference was $1.00!!! I had to laugh. .. Well at least now I know  next I'll have to do a side by side with a few other companies. These are the two I mostly order from.


----------



## lsg

If you ordered today you are missing Monday's sale for WSP.  I am sure there will be a greater difference then.


----------



## TVivian

lsg said:


> If you ordered today you are missing Monday's sale for WSP.  I am sure there will be a greater difference then.




I know  I struggled with it for a few days and decided to just give up whatever I was going to save because I want my stuff ASAP.. And I'm worried that items won't be available. Mostly I just need things NOW! I'm having soaping withdrawals.


----------



## indulgebandb

I just added so much stuff to my cart it's crazy!! This is the first time I've gone through this sale so I'm not sure what will be in the sale. Just decided to add everything I was remotely interested in and then take a look at the cart and delete from there. I will definitely have to delete a lot - lol!!


----------



## Obsidian

I'm getting mostly soaping oils, some micas, lotion bottles, butters, some super fine pumice. No scents this time around as I just got some not too long ago from BB and WSP.


----------



## detroitgirl77

Looks like the sale prices are up. Now just need to see what i need.


----------



## jcatblum

My order is placed. Appears everything is 10% off. I wanted Rose clay but out of stock. Got everything else I felt I needed.
I didn't go crazy on FO since they are suppose to be on sale in Jan. Cut & Paste is easier than typing out what I ordered
Sodium Lactate 
Foaming Bath Whip 
Color Sampler: Powders - Pigment & Oxide Colors 1 Kit 
24/410 Black Smooth Disc Top Cap 
Matte Lavender Ultramarine Powder 
Iridescent Super Sparkle Glitter 
Emulsifying Wax - Traditional 
Kaolin Clay - White 
Salt Blend - Dead Sea (Pure Salt) 
Dendritic Salt 25 lb 
Dirt Fragrance Oil 
Witches Brew Type Fragrance Oil 
Lilac Purple Glitter 
Pet Shampoo Base 
Urban Cowboy Fragrance Oil
Glycerin - Natural 
Maple Bacon Bars Fragrance Oil
12 oz Amber Cylinder


----------



## lsg

Just put in my order.


----------



## TVivian

Awe man! I had that maple bacon bar fragrance in my cart, then took it out at the last second.. Then I had regret immediately!


----------



## indulgebandb

I just placed my order too- mainly got a lot of things I had never ordered before to do some experimenting. So far only have bath and
Body stuff but am going to try some M&P- not brave enough yet to try CP or HP! My biggest $ product was a small silicone loaf mold and a straight cutter- you people are all a bad influence! Lol


----------



## detroitgirl77

Just placed my order. Didn't order any fragrance since I have a nice stash already. I will wait until the fragrance oil sale to get the few that I really want. 

Sodium Lactate 
Candellila Wax
Color Sampler: Powders - Neon Colors
Matte Woodland Green Pigment Powder	
Matte Cobalt Blue Ultramarine Powder	
Matte Lavender Ultramarine Powder	 
Bentonite Clay NF	
Kaolin Clay - White
Caribbean Blue Glitter                        
Iridescent Super Sparkle Glitter              
Emerald Green Glitter                            
Lilac Purple Glitter                              
Turquoise Green Glitter                           
Jet Black Glitter                               
Scoop - 1 ml (Micro Size)
Scoop - 0.15 ml (Micro Size)   
pink sparkle mica sample(free)


----------



## lsg

We are known in soaping circles as "The Enablers.":razz:


----------



## kazmi

Order placed.  I tried to stay up till midnite but was dead tired.  Woke up at the crack of dawn though, jumped out of bed and got on my 'puter.  LOL all for 10% off.  What we do just for a sale 

Yes LSG The Enablers  hehehe


----------



## soap_rat

I browsed, but like Paillo I comparison shop like crazy and WSP doesn't win.  I'm so spoiled by living near Columbus Foods/Soaper's Choice and being able to (send my husband on his way to work to) pick up! 

LizFlowers, I noticed some of what you got from WSP is stuff Soaper's Choice offers.  Is the shipping to you bad enough that WSP wins--or you just prefer smaller amounts?


----------



## roseb

Got my order in and the refined shea butter was the only thing that was out of stock.  Got a bunch of stuff that I've never used before like: oxides, avocado butter & sodium lactate.  I got 2 silicone molds...really looking forward to not having to line my homemade wooded molds!  I prefer to use eos, but all my friends and family are okay with using fos, so I got: oatmeal, milk & honey, fudge brownie, bladderwrack (weird name), Euphoria (really hope it smells like the real thing), lemon verbena and bikini beach.  I saved about $16.00!


----------



## grayceworks

Oh, there's so much I WANT to get. But I already spent $200 on stuff before xmas. And a bit more before that. and well... a bit more before that too.... Plus all the shelves my hubby bought me for the kitchen when he redid it for me. Although... I might be able to get just a FEW little things.....


----------



## jcatblum

I was going to order 48 of the surplus scoops & some how forgot. A cheap plastic scoop isn't really the look I am going for, but I figured putting one in my bathsalts was better than nothing. No way people want to spend the extra cash on a stainless steel one!  I went ahead & placed it in my cart for next time.

 TVivian next time you have to get the maple bacon. I bought a 1 oz sample from Candlemaking.com & as soon as I used it 1 whiff my neighbor said your going to need more of that. I used it to make beer soap with bacon lard. It isn't one of those that smells like a food, but brings bacon thoughts to your mind.


----------



## mkstylessoap

Placed my order at 12:05, was hoping if I got it in earlier I would be earlier on the shipping list...wishful thinking maybe. 

Cocoa Butter - Natural                            1 lb           1         7.98      7.98
Emulsifying Wax - Traditional                     1 lb           1         5.76      5.76
Olive Oil - Pomace                                7 lb           1         17.48     17.48
Sweet Almond Oil - Refined                        1 lb           2         4.94      9.88
Avocado Oil                                       1 lb           1         4.13      4.13
Castor Oil                                        1 lb           2         2.89      5.78
Coconut Oil - 76º Melt                            8 lb (single bucket)1         24.25     24.25
Sodium Lactate 60%                                1 lb           1         2.91      2.91
Emulsifying Wax - Soft & Silky                    1 lb           1         8.89      8.89
Foaming Bath Whip                                 1 lb (single jar)3         4.64      13.92
8 oz Clear Basic Plastic Jar - 70/400            12 Jars        1         7.34      7.34
70/400 Black Dome Top Cap - F217 Liner            12 Piece       1         3.82      3.82
Jasmine* Fragrance Oil 270                        0.25 lb (4 fl. oz)1         9.11      9.11
Dreamsicle Fragrance Oil 228                      0.25 lb (4 fl. oz)1         6.12      6.12
Bubble Gum* Fragrance Oil 186                     0.25 lb (4 fl. oz)1         5.30      5.30
Ocean Water Type Fragrance Oil 439                0.125 lb (2 fl. oz)1         5.28      5.28
Cake Batter Ice Cream Fragrance Oil 457           0.25 lb (4 fl. oz)1         9.49      9.49
Seaside Escape* Fragrance Oil 651                 0.25 lb (4 fl. oz)1         8.87      8.87
Glycerin - Natural                                1 lb           1         2.14      2.14


----------



## mkstylessoap

detroitgirl77 said:


> Just placed my order. Didn't order any fragrance since I have a nice stash already. I will wait until the fragrance oil sale to get the few that I really want.
> 
> 
> 
> Sodium Lactate
> 
> Candellila Wax
> 
> Color Sampler: Powders - Neon Colors
> 
> Matte Woodland Green Pigment Powder
> 
> Matte Cobalt Blue Ultramarine Powder
> 
> Matte Lavender Ultramarine Powder
> 
> Bentonite Clay NF
> 
> Kaolin Clay - White
> 
> Caribbean Blue Glitter
> 
> Iridescent Super Sparkle Glitter
> 
> Emerald Green Glitter
> 
> Lilac Purple Glitter
> 
> Turquoise Green Glitter
> 
> Jet Black Glitter
> 
> Scoop - 1 ml (Micro Size)
> 
> Scoop - 0.15 ml (Micro Size)
> 
> pink sparkle mica sample(free)




Darn - forgot about clays and scoops! I can't believe the price for some of their colorants, specially the neon ones. TKB trading is the way to go at least for that stuff for me.


----------



## lpstephy85

Placed my order this morning before work hoping I could pick it up today but they have not notified me that the order is ready for pick up  Was hoping to at least get the citric acid so I can make some bath bombs on my two days off


----------



## smeetree

What is WSP?


----------



## lpstephy85

smeetree said:


> What is WSP?




Wholesale Supplies Plus


----------



## mkstylessoap

lpstephy85 said:


> Placed my order this morning before work hoping I could pick it up today but they have not notified me that the order is ready for pick up  Was hoping to at least get the citric acid so I can make some bath bombs on my two days off




I would be in BIG trouble if I lived close enough for local pick up! My boyfriend is already upset that there is a box in front of our door everyday he gets home from work.


----------



## lpstephy85

It is trouble, but very convenient. And I was able to pick up today, so yay bath bombs!


----------



## Jaccart789

When is this sale?  Thank you


----------



## lpstephy85

Jaccart789 said:


> When is this sale?  Thank you




Ends tonight at 11:59 EST


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

I placed my WSP order last night.  I should have ordered earlier in the day - as I was picking out my free samples, at least one item from my cart sold out and was removed from the total without any notification.  

It will be interesting to see how much I have to pay for shipping and other charges.  When I ordered from WSP a year ago, they offered free shipping to Canada, which is one of the reasons I ordered from them in the first place.  Now if you live outside of the US, they discount your order by 20%, but you pay for the shipping, the actual cost of which you don't find out until later. :neutral:


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

I enjoyed reading what fragrance oils everyone else chose.  It's so hard to decide which ones to try, since there are hundreds to choose from and I can only use so many of them!  I didn't order many this time, but there _is_ a fragrance oil sale coming up... :twisted:

OliveOil2 - Fresh Ginger Lime, OMH, and South Pacific Waters are some of my favourites as well!  I have Pink Grapefruit and Beach (Bobbi Brown) but haven't soaped with them yet.  I'm surprised that the Beach FO didn't go over well with a lot of people, but I'm glad to hear that you liked it.

jcatblum - Dirt is one of the most recent FO's I used in soap.  I can't believe how much it smells like freshly dug earth both OOB and in soap, but it's hard to imagine wanting to bathe with it!  I'm not my own target market for that one for sure.  Have you used it before, and if so, who did the scent appeal to (men, kids, etc.)?  I'm also really curious about the Urban Cowboy FO.  I'm always looking for guy friendly FO's since a lot of FO's tend to be on the feminine side.  I almost got that one but read in the reviews that it seizes in CP soap.  Let us know what you think once you've used it!

mkstylesoap - I love the Bubble Gum FO!  I made a batch with it that's curing and I can't stop smelling it.  The Cake Batter Ice Cream FO sounds delicious!  I'd be interested to hear how much it discolours since I haven't used any FO's with a vanilla content that high (13%).


----------



## jcatblum

QueenBeeSoap said:


> jcatblum - Dirt is one of the most recent FO's I used in soap. I can't believe how much it smells like freshly dug earth both OOB and in soap, but it's hard to imagine wanting to bathe with it! I'm not my own target market for that one for sure. Have you used it before, and if so, who did the scent appeal to (men, kids, etc.)? I'm also really curious about the Urban Cowboy FO. I'm always looking for guy friendly FO's since a lot of FO's tend to be on the feminine side. I almost got that one but read in the reviews that it seizes in CP soap. Let us know what you think once you've used it!



I haven 't used either fragrance before, so I will try them both out in HP soap. The urban Cowboy was my free bonus item, so it was worth the gamble. Also will probably do dirt as a smelly jelly, I know the scent sells well for Scentsy. I live in a rural location & sell to farmers, so my market is different then most. For mens scents NG Perfect Man & Blood Orange have been doing well. Along with Oak for Men & Oud Wood from Candlemaking.com


----------



## OliveOil2

QoeenBeeSoap,, nice to hear someone else likes the same FO's. I think you will love Beach, I have heard others say that it moved too quickly on them. I really didn't have a difficult time, but I soaped cool with full water. I didn't do anything fancy, just a solid color bar.


----------



## jcatblum

My order was shipped today. Surprised it took 7 days to get it packaged & shipped. I know they stated delays but I ordered mine within an hour of the sale starting.


----------



## paillo

mkstylessoap said:


> I would be in BIG trouble if I lived close enough for local pick up! My boyfriend is already upset that there is a box in front of our door everyday he gets home from work.



Hah, me too! He says it's like Xmas every day for me :grin:


----------



## Sweetlily321

jcatblum said:


> My order was shipped today. Surprised it took 7 days to get it packaged & shipped. I know they stated delays but I ordered mine within an hour of the sale starting.





mine took some time as well but they did not open for new years day. So I put that into account when my order was placed.


----------



## mkstylessoap

Mine shipped the second of January and will be arriving tomorrow. Cannot wait!!!! I was surprised at the quickness but I ordered at 12:05


----------



## Sweetlily321

Mine coming In tomorrow as well!!

And a bit off topic is it bad I'm on the form on my laptop and phone at the same time?


----------



## kazmi

I got my shipment today!  Shipped last Friday.  I didn't place my order until about 3:30 am ET so I didn't expect them to ship it for another day or two.  

BTW Sweetlily321 - being on the phone while being on your laptop is being productive   Think how much you're accomplishing by multi-tasking  LOL


----------



## indulgebandb

Mine gets in tomorrow too!! So excited. I think I placed my order around 1:30 AM. Maybe it was just a matter of what was ordered in how long it took to process.


----------



## jcatblum

NOT FAIR!!!  I understood shipping being delayed, but don't understand not shipping in order. Mine prob won't be here until the end of the wk, I guess I will know tomorrow when UPS site is updated. so not fair.....  :cry:


----------



## PinkCupcake

I ordered around 3:00 am, and my order still hasn't shipped. I want my stuff!!


----------



## detroitgirl77

I ordered at 2 am and it has been showing pending shipment for days. I posted on their Facebook page and an hour later my package has shipped and I have my tracking #.  Shouldn't be too long before i get my stuff as I am in Michigan


----------



## detroitgirl77

Just checked the status and it is due to my house by the end of the day tomorrow


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

My order was shipped on January 2nd, which was faster than I expected since I placed my order mid-afternoon on December 30th.  The tracking number isn't working, so no idea when I'll actually receive it.

The "mystery" shipping cost applied to my order after the fact turned out to be equal to 80% of the total I paid after the 20% discount for international orders was applied Kitten Love:?!), and that's before I get hit with duty and taxes at the door.  It looks like my love affair with WSP is coming to an end.  :cry:


----------



## lsg

I got my order today, everything was there; believe me I checked after reading a couple of posts.


----------



## indulgebandb

I got mine too- it was like Christmas all over again!! wish I had a chance to play around with them tonight but have a couple of orders to fill. Can't wait to experiment with my new stuff. All of mine was there except three items I knew were back ordered.


----------



## detroitgirl77

Didn't get my order today due to adverse weather conditions. Hopefully I'll get my box tomorrow


----------



## TVivian

I went to Disneyland and came home to my box waiting on the porch!! This is a good day **happy dance**


----------



## jcatblum

My box arrived a few hours ago. Already made some Doggie Shampoo & love the base!!!!  Tomorrow I want to experiment with the Urban Cowboy. I would say it is milder than Perfect Man but very similar.


----------



## PinkCupcake

My package just shipped today. I should have it Monday.


----------



## roseb

There was a delay with my shipment, but hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.  I'll be soaping this weekend!


----------



## jcatblum

Urban Cowboy worked well in HP. I used 1oz in a 3lb batch, it smells nice, but I would prefer the perfect man.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

I got my order on Jan. 8th - not bad for international shipping. They shipped it with USPS instead of UPS (which is why I couldn't figure out the tracking number) and I didn't get charged any duty or taxes when I picked it up at the post office, so the total amount was slightly less painful than it could have been. 

I just found out that I'm within driving distance to NDA, so I'm planning to switch to them as a supplier for as many items as I can to save the shipping, but I might still order fragrance oils from WSP that NDA don't carry.  Or I could stop acquiring an excessive amount of fragrance oils, but that's _probably_ not going to happen. :shh:


----------



## TVivian

I got my order Tuesday and I placed another last night for the long silicone mold I wanted!! I finally got sick of lining with freezer paper.. I hope it gets here quickly!


----------



## Dirtygurl

I placed my order on new yrs day and it isn't even shipping out til the middle or end of this coming week!!  Ugh!


----------

